# Brisket reheat



## old golfer guy (Jun 1, 2019)

I have taken smoked ribs and froze, then SVed to reheat  at 155 to serve a crowd while RVing with decent results ( thanks to all your input). Not as good as just out of the smoker but OK.
Thinking of doing the same with a brisket in Sept. for about 30 people. Has any body done this? any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## bregent (Jun 1, 2019)

I've reheated brisket in SV plenty of times and it works great...but not for 30 folks. But it should work if you have the SV capacity.


----------



## old golfer guy (Aug 18, 2019)

bergent, I've got 2 S V set ups so capacity is not a problem. How long and at what temp?  Also I am thinking about 3/4 lb. per person of raw meat. About right?
Thanks


----------

